# Uaru and Gold Severum tank



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

I've been researching to see if a pair of Uaru's can share a 72 gallon with a pair of gold Severum. The Uaru's are fairly big and I would say the Severum about the size of a small plate.

Not sure if tempting fate here but wanting to see what everyone thinks?
.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

If they are both breeding pairs you will probably have trouble...


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

My Uaru got up to 10" and they are docile til they begin to breed, like most fish. 72G might be a bit small on the footprint to give them enough territory so they can spread out.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i agree , the babies will create conflict sooner or later


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you for the information. Help's make an informed decision.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Aim for at least 125G to keep them together. Uaru are very docile - even when breeding they do not require much space, however in a smaller tank it would be problematic


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

If you ever find some let me know ive been looking


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

looking for? Uaru?


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I am looking for Uarus.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Oops. I kinda hijacked. How selfish.

I would definitely put them together but in a bigger tank. My 90 got full quick with 3 big uarus and one big severum. And nobody is anywhere near dinner plate size.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Any update/pics of your tank?


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Setting up new 72 gal bowfront for the uaru's tomorrow. Will post pics


Jasonator said:


> Any update/pics of your tank?


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

I could be persuaded on selling the severum's.



dino said:


> If you ever find some let me know ive been looking


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

but.... pics??


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

They will come but not done yet......I've got 12 fish tank's on the go so it is taking me longer.



Jasonator said:


> but.... pics??


----------

